# I see someone I like (and maybe even for a President), Ben Carson



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe it's because he's a neurosurgeon (and I'm all about nerves, lol), but mostly I think I get a real feeling of, gut, level honesty.  I'm watching this guy.  I also have to say, I like Sarah Palin, it almost sounds like she's breaking out of that "holier then thou" mode (maybe she was never in it, I never followed her before) but I love how she just blurts out inappropriate things like I do, "denise, the abbeynormal American" you go Sarah.  I bet she thinks farts are funny too


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 26, 2015)

I am reading his book right now


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

I would be interested in that Ronald, I will look it up but can you give me the title?  Thank you much denise


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 26, 2015)

I can only say "Oh my God!"  Sarah Palin?  Really? mg:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

No problem here with your opinion, to me it's refreshing to see someone get out there and just say it even if all the "smart" people think she's an idiot.  I haven't listened to a lot of her stuff, but I know something about being caught up in religion, and maybe, just maybe, seeing it's a load of "not so good stuff".  She made a comment tonight that bust me up, and how the people were shocked, all those prim and proper, politically correct people.  Something about "they can't get on your back if you don't bend over for them".  

I like her, maybe I'll hear something I don't like "from her" but for now, tell it like you see it Sarah


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2015)

As far as I can tell, all Alaskans think farts are funny, Denise.  It just kinda goes with the territory.


----------



## Sid (Jan 27, 2015)

jujube said:


> As far as I can tell, all Alaskans think farts are funny, Denise.  It just kinda goes with the territory.



         I think farts are funny. I am not Alaskan, have never been to Alaska.






                    Just remembered I did eat Baked Alaska one time.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

I like Ben Carson too. I see something about him almost every day on facebook. I also like Sarah Palin. Liberals are scared to death of her for some reason. She may not be presidential material but she is a good, honest, no nonsense woman. Just the opposite of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 27, 2015)

the book I am reading is One Nation, tells a lot about how he thinks and what he thinks would be good for the country, I read another one of his last year named America the beautiful.......


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I remember mentioning before that Carson has been accused of plagiarism.  These pols that have to get a book out to make a run should be careful about selecting who writes their book...


----------



## oldman (Jan 27, 2015)

Ben Carson..I have his video, "Healing Hands." great movie. The things that he has done are nothing short of being miracles. You really need to watch the video, even if you don't like his politics. In the movie, he separates twins co-joined at the head that they actually "rehearsed" to do before the surgery. It was amazing. He has performed surgeries on children that allowed them to walk when told that they would never walk. I believe that he is now retired, but he was the head surgeon and department chairman of the Pediatrics Neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe he should stick to surgery...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> I like Ben Carson too. I see something about him almost every day on facebook. I also like Sarah Palin. Liberals are scared to death of her for some reason. She may not be presidential material but she is a good, honest, no nonsense woman. Just the opposite of Hillary Clinton.



Now that is absolutely untrue rkunsaw....  there is NOTHING I would love to see more than a Carson/Palin ticket in 2016..... except perhaps a Palin/Carson ticket..  Seriously... PLEASE make that happen  huh?   raying:


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 27, 2015)

nwlady said:


> No problem here with your opinion, to me it's refreshing to see someone get out there and just say it even if all the "smart" people think she's an idiot.  I haven't listened to a lot of her stuff, but I know something about being caught up in religion, and maybe, just maybe, seeing it's a load of "not so good stuff".  She made a comment tonight that bust me up, and how the people were shocked, all those prim and proper, politically correct people.  Something about "they can't get on your back if you don't bend over for them".
> 
> I like her, maybe I'll hear something I don't like "from her" but for now, tell it like you see it Sarah



I like how she just blurts out as well. I don't think she was prepared to take all the criticism she got when she was in the lime light several years ago. I don't follow her tho. I thought about reading her book.
Telling it like it is, is that such a bad thing? IMO, better than telling lies and hiding the real truth.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

SNL would love that ticket!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> SNL would love that ticket!




Can you just imagine?!!     I might even stay up late enough to watch it!   :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

Ben Carson should be a preacher, not a president.  http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/huh-ben-carson-strip-citizenship-non-citizens-who-vote



> “Obamacare is really, I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery,” Carson said at the Values Voter Summit last year. “It is slavery, in a way.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

More things Carson has said. http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/1...carson-doesnt-have-the-brain-to-be-president/



> 7. _“Certainly there’s the potential because you have to recognize that we have a rapidly increasing national debt, a very unstable financial foundation, and you have all these things going on like the ISIS crisis that could very rapidly change things that are going on in our nation. And unless we begin to deal with these things in a comprehensive way and in a logical way there is no telling what could happen in just a couple of years.”_~Ben Carson, telling Fox News that President Obama might declare martial law and cancel the 2016 Election so he can continue being president, September 2014.
> 
> 8. _“I think most people when they finish that course, they’d be ready to go sign up for ISIS.”_
> ~Ben Carson, claiming the AP History curriculum will cause students who learn about civil disobedience in this country to join a violent terrorist group, September 2014.
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah SeaBreeze...  He's a nut job...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 27, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> I like Ben Carson too. I see something about him almost every day on facebook. I also like Sarah Palin. Liberals are scared to death of her for some reason. She may not be presidential material but she is a good, honest, no nonsense woman. Just the opposite of Hillary Clinton.


:yeahright:

Good?  Honest? No Nonsense?  Ask some of the folks at the party she  crashed and made an ever bigger ass of herself (if that's possible).


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2015)

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/25/sarah-palin-iowa-speech_n_6543762.html[/video]


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujube said:


> As far as I can tell, all Alaskans think farts are funny, Denise.  It just kinda goes with the territory.



OMG, you are hilarious  Hurray for Alaska then.  I just can't let one happen, and not acknowledge it, geez, what a waste that would be

Sometimes when I can't sleep
I count farts instead of sheep


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ohmygosh!!  Anyone up in Plymouth MA?  Geez, now that's some serious snow!!

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/boston-snow-winter-storm-juno


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2015)

Ben Carson on being gay and gay marriage.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

OMG!  Give me a paddle so I can swat him back into his mother's womb so he can start over and get it right.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

This guy is one again dragging out the tired old 10% flat tax because it's good enough for the church (tithing) so it's good enough for America.  So, the pensioner who tries to live on 10k should pay out 1k on taxes while a man who makes 100k pays only 10k laving him with 90k ????  That's fair.  Vote repubican and finish off all middle class.  Let's have a wealthy and poor only.  This is as bad as last years Caine and 9-9-9.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This guy is one again dragging out the tired old 10% flat tax because it's good enough for the church (tithing) so it's good enough for America.  So, the pensioner who tries to live on 10k should pay out 1k on taxes while a man who makes 100k pays only 10k laving him with 90k ????  That's fair.  Vote repubican and finish off all middle class.  Let's have a wealthy and poor only.  This is as bad as last years Caine and 9-9-9.



Exactly... but watch the fools defend it by saying that the wealthy man still pays 10 times more in taxes than the poor man...  True.. but he makes 10 times more and gets to keep 10 times more.


----------



## applecruncher (May 12, 2015)

Without addressing the politics, I see Ben Carson was the first surgeon to separate conjoined twins at the head. Interesting.

(sorry if this was already mentioned....I'm rushing around doing some things)


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Then IMO that's what he should stick to... because he sucks at politics.


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2015)

This man suffers from a terminal case of rectal-cranial inversion.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Without addressing the politics, I see Ben Carson was the first surgeon to separate conjoined twins at the head. Interesting.
> 
> (sorry if this was already mentioned....I'm rushing around doing some things)



He apsolutely was is a brilliant surgeon, I have nothing but respect for him in his field of work outside of politics, but, he is beginning to let his odd Thomas side come into play and that's, unfortunately for him going to put him in a very different light of which may shadow a lot of the good he's already accomplished over his very distinguished valuable life and career


----------



## AZ Jim (May 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> He apsolutely was is a brilliant surgeon, I have nothing but respect for him in his field of work outside of politics, but, he is beginning to let his odd Thomas side come into play and that's, unfortunately for him going to put him in a very different light of which may shadow a lot of the good he's already accomplished over his very distinguished valuable life and career



I have nothing but respect for his medical accomplishments but he should stay out of politics, it's definitely not his strong point.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Some of the remarks he makes show very little intelligence.  So as far as the "brilliant surgeon" is concerned, I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Debby (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Now that is absolutely untrue rkunsaw....  there is NOTHING I would love to see more than a Carson/Palin ticket in 2016..... except perhaps a Palin/Carson ticket..  Seriously... PLEASE make that happen  huh?   raying:



I'll bet I know why you said that about the possibility of Palin/Carson run!  Personally, I find Sarah Palin the most confusing person to listen to in the whole world.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

I said that because it would insure that the Democratic candidate will win.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

I can't give my opinion of Sarah Palin other than to say she gives comedians very good material.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

She's pretty much irrelevant now... especially since some are sure she was three sheets to the wind when she gave her CPAK speech..  lol!


----------



## Debby (May 12, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ben Carson on being gay and gay marriage.




Watched the video and I'm amazed that such a smart man (top neurosurgeon) can be so abhorrently wrong.  How does he explain then the gay man who is extremely effeminate or the lesbian woman who is more masculine in her comport?  I also watched a documentary once about some German researcher who did a study on the brains of dead transgender people and the documentary said he actually found a physical difference in the part of the brain that controls sexuality in their brains compared to the average hetrosexual brain.

I can't believe he actually said that!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Personally, I don't believe winning the Presidency is what he is after..  He wants to sell books and garner huge speaking fees.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> She's pretty much irrelevant now... especially since some are sure she was three sheets to the wind when she gave her CPAK speech..  lol!



Ohh...how did I miss that?!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ohh...how did I miss that?!



https://www.breitbartunmasked.com/2014/07/28/you-decide-did-sarah-palin-give-a-speech-while-drunk/


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> https://www.breitbartunmasked.com/2014/07/28/you-decide-did-sarah-palin-give-a-speech-while-drunk/



Ack, it won't load for me. I'll try again.  Internet being slow here.


----------



## AprilT (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Some of the remarks he makes show very little intelligence.  So as far as the "brilliant surgeon" is concerned, I'll have to take your word for it.



Um, where did I call him intelligent,layful: not that I'm saying he doesn't possess such qualities to a degree, but do say,  brilliant in his field for sure, like so many people educated in their field of study, they surpass those in their understanding in those areas of study, but, as far as their grasp and sensibilities over all, in many a case they come up short, but, then again, who knows, he may have other motivations as you stated in another post, he may have his eyes on something other than the presidency.  I so hope so, then again.  Let's push that Palin/Carson ticket, it's good for SNL they really could give their staff a great workout to the delight of their viewing public.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Then there's also Maslow's Theory of Human Hierarchy.    If he has reached the top in his field, and there is no more to strive for, then the final hierarchy of self agrandizement or self acutalization takes hold.  So it would stand to reason that he holds such an inflated opinion of his abilities that he may not realize how painfully innept he is in this area.


----------



## Debby (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I said that because it would insure that the Democratic candidate will win.





I figured that is what you meant.


----------



## Don M. (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I said that because it would insure that the Democratic candidate will win.



Sarah Palin was the Republicans "Ace in the Hole" in the 2008 elections.  Back then, it was pretty obvious that no Republican, except for McCain, really wanted to follow GWB into the White House, as they could see the ramifications of some of the messes he made.  But when McCain started to look pretty good in the polls, the Republicans threw Sarah Palin into the mix.  Shortly after the announcement of her becoming the choice for VP, Katie Couric did her famous interview with Palin, and That scared the daylights out of anyone who was undecided....few could imagine Palin running the nation should something happen to McCain.  Essentially, Palin was the best thing that ever happened to the Obama campaign.


----------

